# Biopsy of Anal Canal



## R1CPC (Jun 2, 2015)

Under general anesthesia the sawyer retractor was placed there was a hypertrophic anal papilla coming off the left anal column. Local was injected. This was excised using a 15 blade and then chromic was used to reapproximate the mucosa. The was another small anal like lesion on the ana canal which was biopsied and it was also closed using chromic..
46922- anal papilla excision
Anal biopsy??
Do we code separately and if yes what code do we use? I was looking at 45100?


----------

